# Vintage John Williams Available



## ed buller (Mar 17, 2021)

Those fine people at La La Land Records have another gem for sale:









TIME TUNNEL, THE – VOL 1: LIMITED EDITION (3-CD SET)


John Williams, Irwin Allen, 60s, TV, Time Tunnel, Robert Drasnin, Paul Sawtell




lalalandrecords.com





First part. Hopefully part two will have some Leith Stevens. Good I wish people still wrote music like this for the telly instead of those fucking drones !

grumpy

x


----------



## wilifordmusic (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up. Yet another soundtrack from my youth. May have to have a little shopping spree and pick up a couple other gems I saw as well.

happy

xx


----------

